# Pcd 11/10



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone else going? 

This wait is much harder than I expected and I still have 6 more weeks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you then :thumbup:


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> Look forward to seeing you then :thumbup:


Thanks, I'm looking forward to it.

Do you know if the factory tour will be going on then?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Currently it is scheduled to be. So unless a major change happens before then you should get to tour it.


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tick tock....

This wait is killing me!


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

I hear ya... I have 2 weeks to wait after your delivery!


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Any idea if my car has reached the PCD yet?

Black/Saddle 335 coupe with m-sport and 19" 5 spoke. I'm guessing it should be there any day now. 

Sorry, CA hasn't responded and I have no patience


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ssiddiq1 said:


> Any idea if my car has reached the PCD yet?
> 
> Black/Saddle 335 coupe with m-sport and 19" 5 spoke. I'm guessing it should be there any day now.
> 
> Sorry, CA hasn't responded and I have no patience


Not here yet... schedule to be shipped to us on Monday.

You're almost there :thumbup:


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just wanted to take the time to say thanks to Jonathan, Donnie and the rest of the staff at the Performance Center for an amazing experience! I couldn't have asked for a better way to take delivery of the car. The weather was great, the factory was amazing, and the track and off-road time was so much fun.

My wife enjoyed it so much that she now says she wants a BMW to replace her Lexus when her lease expires next summer, and wants to do an ED along with PCD.

Thanks again!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ssiddiq1 said:


> Just wanted to take the time to say thanks to Jonathan, Donnie and the rest of the staff at the Performance Center for an amazing experience! I couldn't have asked for a better way to take delivery of the car. The weather was great, the factory was amazing, and the track and off-road time was so much fun.
> 
> My wife enjoyed it so much that she now says she wants a BMW to replace her Lexus when her lease expires next summer, and wants to do an ED along with PCD.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thanks for the post :thumbup: Glad you had a great time!

It was a pleasure meeting you both. I'm glad we were able to help you persuade your wife to replace the Lexus with a BWM :thumbup:

Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Great to hear you had a good time!!!!!

Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------

